# Bottle Repairing



## baltbottles (Jan 27, 2003)

Has anyone ever tried to repair chips or cracks in antique bottles if so what kind of results did you have and do you have any helpful hints you could give me.

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## Vaughn (Jan 29, 2003)

Chris:  As a starting point, log on to www.geocities.com/redgumfalls2/basics_of_bottle_cleaning_and_po.htm
 I am about to attempt to repair the broken crown of a soda bottle using the technique mentioned in the website.  Also, I would check out a bottle cutting book from the library.


----------

